# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  natif arabic teacher

## zakaria

Qualified arabic teacher Offer individual courses for students of all ages. Kids, teenagers, adults, all levels.
operational Language ,Grammar ,business language ...
price : 750 rb/ 60 min 
Flexible timetable, including weekends. 
E-mail : orelzaki@hotmail.fr

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Small correction: title should read "_Native_ Arabic Teacher".

----------


## plosheet

!سلام
 . أريد ان اتکلم باللغة العربیه بطلاقة  لفهم القران
                     . ... انا أحب اللّغة العربية
I only know a few words ,and they aren't commonly used in ordinary 
everyday speech and writing:P 
                                 .شکرا جزیلا

----------

